# Clear TopCoat for Modern Masters Metallic paint



## rks (May 29, 2018)

Hi Experts;

I had painted a plywood panel with Modern Masters Metallic Paint in pale gold

What's the best topcoat i can use to protect it?

I would like to keep the shine(metallic effect) intact and would prefer to spray it. Does some thing like Arm-R-Seal semi gloss will work fine ?

Experts any recommendations?

TIA


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

MM is waterbased. 

Use a water based finish. Make sure it reads water white or crystal clear and double check with manufacturer that it won't yellow/amber over time. Unless you might be going for that look.

General Finishes sells some nice WB stuff. Waterborne poly works just fine.


----------

